# Road bike for son. Carbon frame for adult, reduced in a size.



## Reah (5 Aug 2013)

Vitus road bike for child


----------



## HLaB (5 Aug 2013)

I'd be dubious of sawing through carbon myself  but nice job


----------



## Reah (5 Aug 2013)

HLaB said:


> I'd be dubious of sawing through carbon myself


It's very easy and (I already know) safe if with precautions...


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (5 Aug 2013)

Not a fan of the angle of the fork. 
What did you bond the frame with?


----------



## Reah (5 Aug 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> Not a fan of the angle of the fork.
> What did you bond the frame with?


You can see link (right after photos) , all steps described there.
In two words: 3M™ Scotch-Weld™ DP-490 -very strong glue, whith it so easy to connect many materials.


----------

